# What Church Does Rush Limbaugh Attend?



## MarcATL

Since the fundamentalists love Rush so much, isn't it worth some probing to find out what church he attends? 

I mean the words Rush Limbaugh and church attendance sort of draws a big blank with me. Why is that?

Of course, we all know that this multiple divorcee and drug-addict and consumer of Viagra and condoms has a very busy life to lead, but since Rush is the darling of folks like James Dobson and the entire Christian Rightwing, and since he's harped on and on against Bill Clinton's church-going, Jimmy Carter's church-going, and especially against the churches that President Obama, Michelle and their daughters have attended, I am particularly interested in where Rush Limabauh attends church every Sunday? And if not, why not? And if not, why does this hedonistic doper get so much adulation from people of faith?

What Church does Rush Limbaugh attend? Or why doesn't he?

Since Limbaugh is the defacto leader of the Republican Party, I think it's a question that the media might want to look into.

Hey Rush, what do you have against the House of God?

**Note: This is a cut and paste thread from another site, but it was such a great and relevant question I had to post it here for discussion as well.*

source


----------



## Mad Scientist

MarcATL said:


> Since the fundamentalists love Rush so much, isn't it worth some probing to find out what church he attends?
> 
> I mean the words Rush Limbaugh and church attendance sort of draws a big blank with me. Why is that?
> 
> Of course, we all know that this multiple divorcee and drug-addict and consumer of Viagra and condoms has a very busy life to lead, but since Rush is the darling of folks like James Dobson and the entire Christian Rightwing, and since he's harped on and on against Bill Clinton's church-going, Jimmy Carter's church-going, and especially against the churches that President Obama, Michelle and their daughters have attended, I am particularly interested in where Rush Limabauh attends church every Sunday? And if not, why not? And if not, why does this hedonistic doper get so much adulation from people of faith?
> 
> What Church does Rush Limbaugh attend? Or why doesn't he?
> 
> Since Limbaugh is the defacto leader of the Republican Party, I think it's a question that the media might want to look into.
> 
> Hey Rush, what do you have against the House of God?
> 
> **Note: This is a cut and paste thread from another site, but it was such a great and relevant question I had to post it here for discussion as well.*
> 
> source


I know Rush doesn't have anything against God because if he did then all you Libs would be singing his praises.
Libs who try do smear non religious conservatives are showing their appalling lack of understanding of Religion and Conservatism.


----------



## DiveCon

ROFLMFAO

now DU is a legit source
so i guess that means WND and Newsmax are rising in credibility as well


LOL
not with me, but then i dont use them as sources


----------



## Xenophon

Saying a talk show host is head of the GoP and its great and relivent is your idea of good posting?

Optimus prime would bitch slap you to cybertron for such stupidity.


----------



## Avatar4321

Does it matter? i was unaware that we all had to attend the same church to have similiar goals.

I dont see why freedom shouldnt be a goal for bother religious and non-religious alike.

I do, however, think this is a perfect example of how Christians are far more tolerant then the left gives us credit for. Even those dreaded "fundamentalists" that you hate so much.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Who the hell cares?


----------



## Dr.House

THIS is what libs find important?

THIS????

Someone actually wasted time to put words to this shit?  And then some fucked up lib thought it was worthy to cut & paste it here?


Holy shit...


----------



## keee keee

Who care what church he attend the press and democrates did not give a dam that Obama attended a church for over twenty years run by an American hating BIGOT!!!!


----------



## KittenKoder

Dr.House said:


> THIS is what libs find important?
> 
> THIS????
> 
> Someone actually wasted time to put words to this shit?  And then some fucked up lib thought it was worthy to cut & paste it here?
> 
> 
> Holy shit...



Hey ... at least it's not about where he gets his steaks from ... yet. 

I say, let them worry about such inane stuff, it worked on distracting the right wingnuts, maybe now they'll fall for the same BS and let people stop the great Obama finally.


----------



## keee keee

the left hates all churches except mosques.


----------



## KittenKoder

keee keee said:


> the left hates all churches except mosques.



Sorry, but that's just as stupid of a generalization.


----------



## MarcATL

You know you've hit a home run when you have the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs rabidly attacking your posts without reason while they foam at the mouth.


----------



## RadiomanATL

MarcATL said:


> You know you've hit a home run when you have the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs rabidly attacking your posts without reason while they foam at the mouth.



Wrong-o sparky.

We're attacking your post because your post was worthless. We don't care which church Rush attends, or if he attends a church at all.

Declaring victory because everyone is pointing out that you posted a dumb premise does not, in fact, make you victorious.


----------



## KittenKoder

MarcATL said:


> You know you've hit a home run when you have the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs rabidly attacking your posts without reason while they foam at the mouth.



Really? What "attacks" are you seeing, I am just seeing smartassery and wisecracks.


----------



## Dr.House

MarcATL said:


> You know you've hit a home run when you have the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs rabidly attacking your posts without reason while they foam at the mouth.



Sorry junior...

You aren't even on the bench, let alone in the game...

You C&P some DU asshat and think this is worthy of discussion?  Maybe over there it is, where you argue who loves Barry Zer0 more, but outside your little fove-fest nobody gives a shit...


----------



## MarcATL

you give a shit dr. house...or you wouldn't care to post.


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.House said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you've hit a home run when you have the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs rabidly attacking your posts without reason while they foam at the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry junior...
> 
> You aren't even on the bench, let alone in the game...
> 
> You C&P some DU asshat and think this is worthy of discussion?  Maybe over there it is, where you argue who loves Barry Zer0 more, but outside your little fove-fest nobody gives a shit...
Click to expand...

not really a shock he is a DU member, is it?


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> you give a shit dr. house...or you wouldn't care to post.


he's MOCKING you


moron


----------



## Dr.House

MarcATL said:


> you give a shit dr. house...or you wouldn't care to post.



Actually, I enjoy pointing out stupidity in liberals...  It's a hobby...

Thanks for making it easy, troll...


I couldn't care less what church Rush attends...


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you've hit a home run when you have the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs rabidly attacking your posts without reason while they foam at the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry junior...
> 
> You aren't even on the bench, let alone in the game...
> 
> You C&P some DU asshat and think this is worthy of discussion?  Maybe over there it is, where you argue who loves Barry Zer0 more, but outside your little fove-fest nobody gives a shit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really a shock he is a DU member, is it?
Click to expand...


They're easy to spot...  The low IQ and random-leftist-talking-points thread topic generation is a dead giveaway...


----------



## edthecynic

DiveCon said:


> ROFLMFAO
> 
> now DU is a legit source
> so i guess that means WND and Newsmax are rising in credibility as well
> 
> 
> LOL
> not with me, but then* i dont use them as sources*



All you do is call people "morons." Why would you ever need a source???


----------



## DiveCon

edthecynic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO
> 
> now DU is a legit source
> so i guess that means WND and Newsmax are rising in credibility as well
> 
> 
> LOL
> not with me, but then* i dont use them as sources*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is call people "morons." Why would you ever need a source???
Click to expand...

no, i call morons, morons, ya moron


----------



## MarcATL

you can recognize a dumb motherfucker far-right wing nut-job by their constant use of the word "troll" whenever confronted with opposing thoughts.

dunces'r'us.


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> *dunces'r'us*.


 first totally truthful thing you have posted


----------



## MarcATL

DiveCon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *dunces'r'us*.
> 
> 
> 
> first totally truthful thing you have posted
Click to expand...


----------



## Zona

He goes to the church of Oxi. Its a strange place, but here is how it works.  They sit around and talk about how bad drug abusers are then take Oxi to get to a spiritual being so deep, they cant see hypocrisy any more.  

Good for Rush.  Got to love him.


----------



## Diuretic

Dunno but I bet the front door is fucking huge.


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> Dunno but I bet the front door is fucking huge.


hes lost weight
last i heard


----------



## MarcATL

If he lost weight and still looks like a fucking orca that slovenly schmuck really got problems.


----------



## Diuretic

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno but I bet the front door is fucking huge.
> 
> 
> 
> hes lost weight
> last i heard
Click to expand...


I used one of my personal attack phasers.  I try to keep them for special occasions


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno but I bet the front door is fucking huge.
> 
> 
> 
> hes lost weight
> last i heard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used one of my personal attack phasers.  I try to keep them for special occasions
Click to expand...

meh, i've always thought calling Hillary "her thighness" was uncalled for as her looks have nothing to do with her Ideas
same goes for Rush or anyone else


----------



## Avatar4321

MarcATL said:


> You know you've hit a home run when you have the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs rabidly attacking your posts without reason while they foam at the mouth.



Wow.... now that's just... Did you read anything we wrote? Foaming at the mouth? For saying it doesnt matter? How does asking why the heck it matters rabidly attack you?


----------



## Avatar4321

MarcATL said:


> you can recognize a dumb motherfucker far-right wing nut-job by their constant use of the word "troll" whenever confronted with opposing thoughts.
> 
> dunces'r'us.



opposing thoughts? is that what your posting? How does posting about Rush's church or lack thereof oppose anything I say or think?


----------



## Diuretic

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hes lost weight
> last i heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used one of my personal attack phasers.  I try to keep them for special occasions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, i've always thought calling Hillary "her thighness" was uncalled for as her looks have nothing to do with her Ideas
> same goes for Rush or anyone else
Click to expand...


You're quite right.  But now and again there's something really nice about being a tad personal - I promise to keep it under control though


----------



## Avatar4321

MarcATL said:


> If he lost weight and still looks like a fucking orca that slovenly schmuck really got problems.



Interesting how you were just complaining about "right wingers" attacking the person rather than responding rationally to their points and you do nothing but attack the messenger and ignore his ponts.

What does your reasoning say about you in regards to your foaming in the mouth over Rush?


----------



## Xenophon

The DU...

I remember in 2004 when Bush beat Kerry, the DU shut itself off from outside viewing as the posts were suicidal!

Reading what was hidden was hilarious, the whining and crying, and now they believe they have graduated to pundit status...


----------



## Diuretic

There are some bloody funny posters there though.  I remember about the time "peak oil" was a hot topic and someone posted about the problems with internet addresses.  Some wit posted "oh no!  We've got peak URL!"

Yeah, you had to be there but it was very witty.  

On the other hand FreeRepublic is just full of hateful, drooling fuckwits, not an ounce of decent humour amongst the lamebrains


----------



## Xenophon

I find there is too much childishness at the DU to get very far with it.

You look at an interesting topic and it almost always falls into the same formula, 'the right/gop are to blame for everything.'

Freerepublic is just boring.


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> There are some bloody funny posters there though.  I remember about the time "peak oil" was a hot topic and someone posted about the problems with internet addresses.  Some wit posted "oh no!  We've got peak URL!"
> 
> Yeah, you had to be there but it was very witty.
> 
> On the other hand FreeRepublic is just full of hateful, drooling fuckwits, not an ounce of decent humour amongst the lamebrains


DU and freepers are about the same, 2 sides of the same coin
both ban just because you dont agree


----------



## Diuretic

I agree with DU being ban-happy, but I suppose they and FR are only interested in a particular point of view being discussed.  But for some really interesting debate the DU firearms forums are really good.  I've had some real blues in DU though, usually when someone is attacking the cops, I can't help myself, I have to hop in and have a go. 

Haven't been banned yet (don't look for me under this nick if you go there).


----------



## KittenKoder

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he lost weight and still looks like a fucking orca that slovenly schmuck really got problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you were just complaining about "right wingers" attacking the person rather than responding rationally to their points and you do nothing but attack the messenger and ignore his ponts.
> 
> What does your reasoning say about you in regards to your foaming in the mouth over Rush?
Click to expand...


Michael Moore is just as fat ... if not fatter!


----------



## Diuretic

KittenKoder said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he lost weight and still looks like a fucking orca that slovenly schmuck really got problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you were just complaining about "right wingers" attacking the person rather than responding rationally to their points and you do nothing but attack the messenger and ignore his ponts.
> 
> What does your reasoning say about you in regards to your foaming in the mouth over Rush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Moore is just as fat ... if not fatter!
Click to expand...


He's probably clinically obese - but does he go to church?


----------



## DiveCon

Diuretic said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you were just complaining about "right wingers" attacking the person rather than responding rationally to their points and you do nothing but attack the messenger and ignore his ponts.
> 
> What does your reasoning say about you in regards to your foaming in the mouth over Rush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Moore is just as fat ... if not fatter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably clinically obese - but does he go to church?
Click to expand...

morbidly obesse


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Moore is just as fat ... if not fatter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably clinically obese - but does he go to church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> morbidly obesse
Click to expand...


Then we can add on Rob Steiner ... the anti-smoker shitbag who eats a gallon of donuts a day.

PS: I know the typo, but it's funny in a logical sort of way ...


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably clinically obese - but does he go to church?
> 
> 
> 
> morbidly obesse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we can add on Rob Steiner ... the anti-smoker shitbag who eats a gallon of donuts a day.
> 
> PS: I know the typo, but it's funny in a logical sort of way ...
Click to expand...

they sell donuts by the gallon now?
how many donuts in a gallon?


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> morbidly obesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we can add on Rob Steiner ... the anti-smoker shitbag who eats a gallon of donuts a day.
> 
> PS: I know the typo, but it's funny in a logical sort of way ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they sell donuts by the gallon now?
> how many donuts in a gallon?
Click to expand...


They had to in order to fill his fat ass ...


----------



## Amanda

I'm going to join the "who cares?" bandwagon. 

In these days with so many real issues, _this_ is what Dems what to focus on? I guess if I were trying to push this HC monstrosity through I'd be trying to divert attention too!


----------



## edthecynic

DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO
> 
> now DU is a legit source
> so i guess that means WND and Newsmax are rising in credibility as well
> 
> 
> LOL
> not with me, but then* i dont use them as sources*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is call people "morons." Why would you ever need a source???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i call morons, morons, ya moron
Click to expand...


Brilliant!


----------



## Douger

> Wrong-o sparky.
> 
> We're attacking your post because your post was worthless. We don't care which church Rush attends, or if he attends a church at all.
> 
> Declaring victory because everyone is pointing out that you posted a dumb premise does not, in fact, make you victorious.



At least this idiot responded with an affirmative " on the right wing nutjob" accusation.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Douger said:


> Wrong-o sparky.
> 
> We're attacking your post because your post was worthless. We don't care which church Rush attends, or if he attends a church at all.
> 
> Declaring victory because everyone is pointing out that you posted a dumb premise does not, in fact, make you victorious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least this idiot responded with an affirmative " on the right wing nutjob" accusation.
Click to expand...


Well, if someone calls me a right-wing nutjob, it just kinda goes to show how much of an idiot they really are. I let that one stand since nothing I say could make them look more like a clueless poster.

Its kinda best to get my read on the issues first, dontcha think?


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno but I bet the front door is fucking huge.
> 
> 
> 
> hes lost weight
> last i heard
Click to expand...


oh yeah, he looks svelte.


----------



## Xenophon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno but I bet the front door is fucking huge.
> 
> 
> 
> hes lost weight
> last i heard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yeah, he looks svelte.
Click to expand...

Maybe he's on the Hillary diet.


----------



## Zona

Xenophon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hes lost weight
> last i heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, he looks svelte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he's on the Hillary diet.
Click to expand...


Hillary did Oxy?  Did she do it, then denounce drug users?  Is she as "big" a hypocrite as Rush?  Rush, keep it up..especially with all that Viagra.   You OWN  the RNC and you represent well.

Woohoo....see you in 2012.

By the way, its ironic you have a picture of Chelsea Clinton and are mentioning Rush at the same time.  

Rush on Chelsea:


On his TV show, early in the Clinton administration, Limbaugh put up a picture of Socks, the White House cat, and asked, "Did you know there's a White House dog?" Then he put up a picture of Chelsea Clinton, who was 13 years old at the time and as far as I know had never done any harm to anyone. 

When viewers objected, he claimed, in typical Limbaugh fashion, that the gag was an accident and that without his permission some technician had put up the picture of Chelsea--which I found as disgusting as his original attempt at humor. 

Keep in mind, Rush represents the party of the people and family values (even though he has been married three times).


----------



## MarcATL

He got divorced three times  because the women that felt sorry enough for him to marry him wised up to his hate, vitroil and hypocrisy...they probably got tired of his abusiveness (to them) and his self abuse (the drugs.)

And this is who people on the Right laud as their leader and champion.

Its no wonder they are all screwed.


----------



## Chris

What church does Rush attend?

The Church of the Divine Profit


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

MarcATL said:


> Since the fundamentalists love Rush so much, isn't it worth some probing to find out what church he attends?
> 
> I mean the words Rush Limbaugh and church attendance sort of draws a big blank with me. Why is that?
> 
> Of course, we all know that this multiple divorcee and drug-addict and consumer of Viagra and condoms has a very busy life to lead, but since Rush is the darling of folks like James Dobson and the entire Christian Rightwing, and since he's harped on and on against Bill Clinton's church-going, Jimmy Carter's church-going, and especially against the churches that President Obama, Michelle and their daughters have attended, I am particularly interested in where Rush Limabauh attends church every Sunday? And if not, why not? And if not, why does this hedonistic doper get so much adulation from people of faith?
> 
> What Church does Rush Limbaugh attend? Or why doesn't he?
> 
> Since Limbaugh is the defacto leader of the Republican Party, I think it's a question that the media might want to look into.
> 
> Hey Rush, what do you have against the House of God?
> 
> **Note: This is a cut and paste thread from another site, but it was such a great and relevant question I had to post it here for discussion as well.*
> 
> source



If you truly want to know what church he attends if any, email him. Why is this so important to you?  What does it truly matter?


----------



## Chris

Rush attends Our Lady of the Boner Drugs.


----------



## Amanda

MarcATL said:


> He got divorced three times  because the women that felt sorry enough for him to marry him wised up to his hate, vitroil and hypocrisy...they probably got tired of his abusiveness (to them) and his self abuse (the drugs.)
> 
> *And this is who people on the Right laud as their leader and champion.*
> 
> Its no wonder they are all screwed.



Actually, it's the Left that laud him as the leader and champion of the Right. Rush wouldn't have half the visibility he has without the help of the Left. Same with Palin, Hannity, Coulter, etc. 

Speaking of screwed tho, the Left has the WH and congress and still can't get anything done. Talk about impotent. Keep trying tho, it's entertaining. Oh, and if you want to be taken seriously why not slam all the media whores? Is Franken or Olberman above any of this? No, but I don't see the threads demonizing them. When you hear the Right talking about the hypocrisy of the Left that's a good place to start your understanding.


----------



## JakeStarkey

We are noticing the economy is ever so slightly beginning to get traction.  Remember in a recession that jobs are the last things to come back, and that should be happening in growing numbers by early summer next year.  We can thank the neo-con Pubs for the recession, and the moderate and conservative democrats and moderate pubs for the recovery. 

Bush, Cheney, Rush, Sean, Glenn etc have destroyed the post-Reagan party.  They all have to leave the Party along with their supporters, and we have already begun in many communities across the nation fashioning the new Party.  We will be able to compete by 2016.

Don't get downhearted, fellow pubs.  Politics in America run in cycles and we will have to let this cycle finish.  But always remember that we shot ourselves in the foot, and then only then did the Dems stomp on it.  Get the revolversout of the neo-con/neo-econ fools' hands.


----------



## MarcATL

Amanda said:


> *Actually, it's the Left that laud him as the leader and champion of the Right. Rush wouldn't have half the visibility he has without the help of the Left. *Same with Palin, Hannity, Coulter, etc.
> 
> Speaking of screwed tho, the Left has the WH and congress and still can't get anything done. Talk about impotent. Keep trying tho, it's entertaining. Oh, and if you want to be taken seriously why not slam all the media whores? Is Franken or Olberman above any of this? No, but I don't see the threads demonizing them. When you hear the Right talking about the hypocrisy of the Left that's a good place to start your understanding.


Wrong!

Yoiu've NEVER seen a Democrat politician kow-tow to and drop on their knees for him in submission after publicly critizing him for no matter what or how small it was like the Republicans do. 

They practically drop on their knees and cry out "UNCLE!" anytime they feel they have crossed Mr.  Bouncy Bouncy in any slight or perceived way.

GTFOH!!!


----------



## Amanda

MarcATL said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, it's the Left that laud him as the leader and champion of the Right. Rush wouldn't have half the visibility he has without the help of the Left. *Same with Palin, Hannity, Coulter, etc.
> 
> Speaking of screwed tho, the Left has the WH and congress and still can't get anything done. Talk about impotent. Keep trying tho, it's entertaining. Oh, and if you want to be taken seriously why not slam all the media whores? Is Franken or Olberman above any of this? No, but I don't see the threads demonizing them. When you hear the Right talking about the hypocrisy of the Left that's a good place to start your understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> Yoiu've NEVER seen a Democrat politician kow-tow to and drop on their knees for him in submission after publicly critizing him for no matter what or how small it was like the Republicans do.
> 
> They practically drop on their knees and cry out "UNCLE!" anytime they feel they have crossed Mr.  Bouncy Bouncy in any slight or perceived way.
> 
> GTFOH!!!
Click to expand...


Try reading what I wrote again. You didn't address what I said.


----------



## Harry Dresden

KittenKoder said:


> keee keee said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left hates all churches except mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's just as stupid of a generalization.
Click to expand...


agreed....most religions are full of Hypocrites anyways........


----------



## Harry Dresden

MarcATL said:


> You know you've hit a home run when you have the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs rabidly attacking your posts without reason while they foam at the mouth.



this meatball sounds like a new version of Derek the Missing Plumber....without the pics....


----------



## Harry Dresden

MarcATL said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *dunces'r'us*.
> 
> 
> 
> first totally truthful thing you have posted
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


oh oh....here comes the pictures.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used one of my personal attack phasers.  I try to keep them for special occasions
> 
> 
> 
> meh, i've always thought calling Hillary "her thighness" was uncalled for as her looks have nothing to do with her Ideas
> same goes for Rush or anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quite right.  But now and again there's something really nice about being a tad personal - I promise to keep it under control though
Click to expand...


fuck that...let it rip Di.....lets hear some down under sarcasm....the good stuff....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he lost weight and still looks like a fucking orca that slovenly schmuck really got problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you were just complaining about "right wingers" attacking the person rather than responding rationally to their points and you do nothing but attack the messenger and ignore his ponts.
> 
> What does your reasoning say about you in regards to your foaming in the mouth over Rush?
Click to expand...


that he is just another long line of Hypocrites who come here to post and think they are kicking everyones ass in the process....


----------



## Harry Dresden

KittenKoder said:


> Then we can add on Rob Steiner ... the anti-smoker shitbag who eats a gallon of donuts a day.
> 
> PS: I know the typo, but it's funny in a logical sort of way ...



liquid donuts?.....he drinks them like shakes then....


----------



## Xenophon

Zona said:


> Hillary did Oxy?


?



> Did she do it, then denounce drug users?


Does that make her less fat?



> Is she as "big" a hypocrite as Rush?


Is that a trick question?

Hillary is the biggest hypocrite on the planent.



> Rush, keep it up..especially with all that Viagra.   You OWN  the RNC and you represent well.


Ah, the stupidity of noobs.

I don't 'own' it, I have been opposing it for better then 20 years


----------



## Harry Dresden

Chris said:


> What church does Rush attend?
> 
> The Church of the Divine Profit



hey shitstain....go dance around some more questions....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Chris said:


> Rush attends Our Lady of the Boner Drugs.



the Shitstain hypocrite who tells us how stupid it is to insult people you dont know over the internet.....go find a question to dance around Ginger....


----------



## Harry Dresden

MarcATL said:


> Wrong!
> 
> Yoiu've NEVER seen a Democrat politician kow-tow to and drop on their knees for him in submission after publicly critizing him for no matter what or how small it was like the Republicans do.
> 
> They practically drop on their knees and cry out "UNCLE!" anytime they feel they have crossed Mr.  Bouncy Bouncy in any slight or perceived way.
> 
> GTFOH!!!



boy they stuck a flag in your ass......


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How hard is it for the Obama's to do this?

Google: black separatist church Washington dc


----------



## Dr.House

MarcATL said:


> If he lost weight and still looks like a fucking orca that slovenly schmuck really got problems.



You're one to talk, fat-ass...


----------



## RushisaPOS

Wow, 5 pages of responses following the OP and all of the rightwingers responding were too retarded to understand the relevance of the OP's question.
Since you asshats think that trying to deflect the question actually leads to some kind of substantive insight and discussion (as all can see it doesn't), I'll spell out the obvious political relevance for this insightful group of teenage girl cheerleaders.

Rush continually promotes the religiously-based rightwing ideology of the Republican Party (sorry to those who don't want to recognize that it's too intertiwined to be seperate from any other Republican ideology as a functional Republican platform).  He attempts criticism of others based on supposed Christian values tests (which he doesn't seem able qualify for himself), he invokes Christianity, claims Christianity is the basis of America, coordinates with Christian leaders, etc, etc.

TRANSLATION: Limbaugh promotes religion (specifically Christianity) and it's subjective rules, as if he were not a hipocrite, to be included as part of the country's government and it's laws.   If he were a hipocrite about the promotion of the Christian religion and it's rules/laws/values, etc. then that would OBVIOUSLY make him a total piece of shit.  
So, we already do know that he is a hipocrite about such things as his lifestyle and personality have undeniably indicated.......but, is one of the main things that Christians regard as usually required by their adherents and leaders something that Rush himself observes?...(psst, that would be church attendance)...being such a promoter of the Christian religion and all.

Therein lies the relevance of the OP, kiddies.  Is Rush Limbaugh a piece of shit that doesn't deserve the attention he gets because he cannot back up what he says...or not.  

(Yes, that question has already been answered years and years ago and is answered on every show he currently does, but this is a chance for you rightwingers to possibly do a bit of sorely needed introspection about who you give creedence to.......don't worry, I won't be holding my breath.)


----------



## ThinkCritically

I think that Rush is a devout member of the Church of Demagoguery, is he not.

But please, don't confuse false prophets like Rush for the real one.  There is such a thing as  christians that aren't brainwashed by the church and state.


----------



## Limeywalk

Rush is more than likely episcopal, as given by his proliferance for babble.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQqZ7uS_o0s]Dittoheads@Westboro Church New RadioAd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Limeywalk

I'll side with the signage over the goatee.


----------



## Katzndogz

Limbaugh goes to the same church obama does.  The Church of Golf Almighty.


----------



## American Horse

MarcATL said:


> Since the fundamentalists love Rush so much, isn't it worth some probing to find out what church he attends?
> 
> I mean the words Rush Limbaugh and church attendance sort of draws a big blank with me. Why is that?
> 
> Of course, we all know that this multiple divorcee and drug-addict and consumer of Viagra and condoms has a very busy life to lead, but since Rush is the darling of folks like James Dobson and the entire Christian Rightwing, and since he's harped on and on against Bill Clinton's church-going, Jimmy Carter's church-going, and especially against the churches that President Obama, Michelle and their daughters have attended, I am particularly interested in where Rush Limabauh attends church every Sunday? And if not, why not? And if not, why does this hedonistic doper get so much adulation from people of faith?
> 
> What Church does Rush Limbaugh attend? Or why doesn't he?
> 
> Since Limbaugh is the defacto leader of the Republican Party, I think it's a question that the media might want to look into.
> 
> Hey Rush, what do you have against the House of God?
> 
> **Note: This is a cut and paste thread from another site, but it was such a great and relevant question I had to post it here for discussion as well.*
> 
> source



Rush Limbaugh discourages, and cuts short any religious references on his radio show; doesn't allow callers to go there.  He does not avoid general religious affirmations, like "In God We Trust".


----------



## Warrior102

MarcATL said:


> Since the fundamentalists love Rush so much, isn't it worth some probing to find out what church he attends?
> 
> I mean the words Rush Limbaugh and church attendance sort of draws a big blank with me. Why is that?
> 
> Of course, we all know that this multiple divorcee and drug-addict and consumer of Viagra and condoms has a very busy life to lead, but since Rush is the darling of folks like James Dobson and the entire Christian Rightwing, and since he's harped on and on against Bill Clinton's church-going, Jimmy Carter's church-going, and especially against the churches that President Obama, Michelle and their daughters have attended, I am particularly interested in where Rush Limabauh attends church every Sunday? And if not, why not? And if not, why does this hedonistic doper get so much adulation from people of faith?
> 
> What Church does Rush Limbaugh attend? Or why doesn't he?
> 
> Since Limbaugh is the defacto leader of the Republican Party, I think it's a question that the media might want to look into.
> 
> Hey Rush, what do you have against the House of God?
> 
> **Note: This is a cut and paste thread from another site, but it was such a great and relevant question I had to post it here for discussion as well.*
> 
> source



Reverend Wrights??


----------



## old navy

Warrior102 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the fundamentalists love Rush so much, isn't it worth some probing to find out what church he attends?
> 
> I mean the words Rush Limbaugh and church attendance sort of draws a big blank with me. Why is that?
> 
> Of course, we all know that this multiple divorcee and drug-addict and consumer of Viagra and condoms has a very busy life to lead, but since Rush is the darling of folks like James Dobson and the entire Christian Rightwing, and since he's harped on and on against Bill Clinton's church-going, Jimmy Carter's church-going, and especially against the churches that President Obama, Michelle and their daughters have attended, I am particularly interested in where Rush Limabauh attends church every Sunday? And if not, why not? And if not, why does this hedonistic doper get so much adulation from people of faith?
> 
> What Church does Rush Limbaugh attend? Or why doesn't he?
> 
> Since Limbaugh is the defacto leader of the Republican Party, I think it's a question that the media might want to look into.
> 
> Hey Rush, what do you have against the House of God?
> 
> **Note: This is a cut and paste thread from another site, but it was such a great and relevant question I had to post it here for discussion as well.*
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverend Wrights??
Click to expand...


The O'Bummer would be hard-pressed to find a church as fulfilling as the wrong Rev. Wright's church, I would bet.


----------



## Warrior102

Limeywalk said:


> Rush is more than likely episcopal, as given by his proliferance for babble.



AKA Rush Hudson Limbaugh III

Born: 12-Jan-1951
Birthplace: Cape Girardeau, MO


Gender: Male
Religion: Methodist
Race or Ethnicity: White
Sexual orientation: Straight
Occupation: Radio Personality, Pundit
Party Affiliation: Republican

Nationality: United States
Executive summary: Conservative talk show host


----------



## edthecynic

Warrior102 said:


> Limeywalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is more than likely episcopal, as given by his proliferance for babble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Rush Hudson Limbaugh III
> 
> Born: 12-Jan-1951
> Birthplace: Cape Girardeau, MO
> 
> 
> Gender: Male
> *Religion: Methodist*
> Race or Ethnicity: White
> *Sexual orientation: Straight*
> Occupation: Radio Personality, Pundit
> Party Affiliation: Republican
> 
> Nationality: United States
> Executive summary: Conservative talk show host
Click to expand...

His religion is Hate and he is as straight as a three dollar bill!


----------



## Katzndogz

What Church does Rachel Maddow go to, Keith Olberman, any leftist?   If we are going to have a religious test to be on the air have a real one.


----------



## Warrior102

edthecynic said:


> His religion is Hate and he is as straight as a three dollar bill!



Who does he hate, bigot? 

I've never seen him project anything by truth and personal observations. 

Never hate. 

Cite a couple examples of hate, asswipe. 

Thanks.


----------



## Warrior102

Katzndogz said:


> What Church does Rachel Maddow go to, Keith Olberman, any leftist?   If we are going to have a religious test to be on the air have a real one.



Madcow and Blowhareman will be the first to criticise one's religion - and neither of them probably don't even know who Jesus is. ....


----------



## The Infidel

MarcATL said:


> Since the fundamentalists love Rush so much, isn't it worth some probing to find out what church he attends?
> 
> 
> What Church does Rush Limbaugh attend? Or why doesn't he?


----------



## MarcATL

The Fundamentalists do Infidel, the Fundamentalists do.

Do keep up.

*SMH*


----------



## Peach

Katzndogz said:


> What Church does Rachel Maddow go to, Keith Olberman, any leftist?   If we are going to have a religious test to be on the air have a real one.



Good question, I do not care for Rush, but his faith is his business.


----------



## edthecynic

Warrior102 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> His religion is Hate and he is as straight as a three dollar bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who does he hate, bigot?
> 
> *I've never seen him project anything by truth* and personal observations.
> 
> Never hate.
> 
> Cite a couple examples of hate, asswipe.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

If the pathological liar ever told the truth he would choke to death on it on the spot. All he does is promote the hate religion of CON$ervoFascism.


----------



## MarcATL

Peach said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Church does Rachel Maddow go to, Keith Olberman, any leftist?   If we are going to have a religious test to be on the air have a real one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, I do not care for Rush, but his faith is his business.
Click to expand...

That's not true for that fat slob.
He says absolutely NOTHING about fair no religion on his daily hate rant program.
I mean, his last flare up included calling a young woman a slut, a whore and promoting pornography by asking for this young woman to post videos of herself involved in sex acts.

I mean...he's the DEFINITION of disgusting, reprehensible and ungodliness...aka Paganism.

Rush is, in fact, a prime example of a heathen.


----------



## Warrior102

edthecynic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> His religion is Hate and he is as straight as a three dollar bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who does he hate, bigot?
> 
> *I've never seen him project anything by truth* and personal observations.
> 
> Never hate.
> 
> Cite a couple examples of hate, asswipe.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the pathological liar ever told the truth he would choke to death on it on the spot. All he does is promote the hate religion of CON$ervoFascism.
Click to expand...


Still can't cite an example of hate, assbrain? I am still waiting patiently while you wiggle and dance.

Post up, assbreath...


----------



## Warrior102

MarcATL said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Church does Rachel Maddow go to, Keith Olberman, any leftist?   If we are going to have a religious test to be on the air have a real one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, I do not care for Rush, but his faith is his business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true for that fat slob.
> He says absolutely NOTHING about fair no religion on his daily hate rant program.
> I mean, his last flare up included calling a young woman a slut, a whore and promoting pornography by asking for this young woman to post videos of herself involved in sex acts.
> 
> I mean...he's the DEFINITION of disgusting, reprehensible and ungodliness...aka Paganism.
> 
> Rush is, in fact, a prime example of a heathen.
Click to expand...


Fat slob? Christ man, in addition to being a racist, you're a bigot too?


----------



## edthecynic

Warrior102 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who does he hate, bigot?
> 
> *I've never seen him project anything by truth* and personal observations.
> 
> Never hate.
> 
> Cite a couple examples of hate, asswipe.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> If the pathological liar ever told the truth he would choke to death on it on the spot. All he does is promote the hate religion of CON$ervoFascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't cite an example of hate, assbrain? I am still waiting patiently while you wiggle and dance.
> 
> Post up, assbreath...
Click to expand...

Anyone who listens to the Pinko Slime of Politics can't miss his seething hatred for American Liberals. Your dumb act is typical of a DittoNutzi who knows they are full of shit!


----------



## Warrior102

edthecynic said:


> Anyone who listens to the Pinko Slime of Politics can't miss his seething hatred for American Liberals. Your dumb act is typical of a DittoNutzi who knows they are full of shit!



So everyone should be in lock step with who? Who's the shining star example of this fine American Patriot that is in your mind?  (assuming you have one)


----------



## whitehall

Don't you people on the left understand that Rush Limbaugh has no political power? He can't raise taxes or pass laws. He is a private business. It doesn't matter what church he attends or if he attends one.


----------



## edthecynic

Warrior102 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who listens to the Pinko Slime of Politics can't miss his seething hatred for American Liberals. Your dumb act is typical of a DittoNutzi who knows they are full of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone should be* in lock step* with who? Who's the shining star example of this fine American Patriot that is in your mind?  (assuming you have one)
Click to expand...

What the hell are you babbling about??? Where did I say anything about being in lock step with anyone. How you get that from the undeniable fact that your MessiahRushie hates any American who is not a CON$ervoFascist is beyond comprehension!


----------



## Warrior102

edthecynic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who listens to the Pinko Slime of Politics can't miss his seething hatred for American Liberals. Your dumb act is typical of a DittoNutzi who knows they are full of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone should be* in lock step* with who? Who's the shining star example of this fine American Patriot that is in your mind?  (assuming you have one)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell are you babbling about??? Where did I say anything about being in lock step with anyone. How you get that from the undeniable fact that your MessiahRushie hates any American who is not a CON$ervoFascist is beyond comprehension!
Click to expand...


Sorry, didn't mean to overwhelm you. 
So, who should we be looking at as the shining star of honesty, patriotism, truth?


----------



## edthecynic

whitehall said:


> Don't you people on the left understand that Rush Limbaugh has no political power? He can't raise taxes or pass laws. He is a private business. It doesn't matter what church he attends or if he attends one.


Apparently the GOP, who CAN make laws, believe he has the power to get them elected and thanked him for his work on their behalf in their victory in 1994. The Pinko Slime of Politics even admitted he is the GOP's water boy.


----------



## edthecynic

Warrior102 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone should be* in lock step* with who? Who's the shining star example of this fine American Patriot that is in your mind?  (assuming you have one)
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you babbling about??? Where did I say anything about being in lock step with anyone. How you get that from the undeniable fact that your MessiahRushie hates any American who is not a CON$ervoFascist is beyond comprehension!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to overwhelm you.
> So, who should we be looking at as the shining star of honesty, patriotism, truth?
Click to expand...

Nobody, especially not your MessiahRushie!


----------



## Warrior102

edthecynic said:


> Nobody, especially not your MessiahRushie!



You really are a hate-filled, blathering fucking idiot.


----------



## whitehall

edthecynic said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you people on the left understand that Rush Limbaugh has no political power? He can't raise taxes or pass laws. He is a private business. It doesn't matter what church he attends or if he attends one.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the GOP, who CAN make laws, believe he has the power to get them elected and thanked him for his work on their behalf in their victory in 1994. The Pinko Slime of Politics even admitted he is the GOP's water boy.
Click to expand...


Say what? "Apparently the GOP, who can make laws, believes he has the power to get them elected"? Does information really bother the left that much? At least Rush pays taxes. Soros Media Matters is tax exempt . Why is Limbaugh's religious affiliation important?


----------



## ThinkCritically

MarcATL said:


> The Fundamentalists do Infidel, the Fundamentalists do.
> 
> Do keep up.
> 
> *SMH*



who cares about what fundamentalist think, we already know what they think.


----------



## whitehall

For a segment of society that preaches tolerance for race, creed and sexual orientation the left is suddenly very interested in religious affiliation of both politicians and private citizens. Hypocrisy is nothing new to the left..


----------



## Rozman

MarcATL said:


> Since the fundamentalists love Rush so much, isn't it worth some probing to find out what church he attends?
> 
> I mean the words Rush Limbaugh and church attendance sort of draws a big blank with me. Why is that?
> 
> Of course, we all know that this multiple divorcee and drug-addict and consumer of Viagra and condoms has a very busy life to lead, but since Rush is the darling of folks like James Dobson and the entire Christian Rightwing, and since he's harped on and on against Bill Clinton's church-going, Jimmy Carter's church-going, and especially against the churches that President Obama, Michelle and their daughters have attended, I am particularly interested in where Rush Limabauh attends church every Sunday? And if not, why not? And if not, why does this hedonistic doper get so much adulation from people of faith?
> 
> What Church does Rush Limbaugh attend? Or why doesn't he?
> 
> Since Limbaugh is the defacto leader of the Republican Party, I think it's a question that the media might want to look into.
> 
> Hey Rush, what do you have against the House of God?
> 
> **Note: This is a cut and paste thread from another site, but it was such a great and relevant question I had to post it here for discussion as well.*
> 
> source



I wonder why you haven't asked what kind of toilet paper does Rush use....
OOOooops maybe you already know.... heh heh.

Geez who gives a shit what church he goes to or if he goes at all...
Is this something you thought about before sitting down at the keyboard.


----------



## Katzndogz

It clear, the left wants to know about Rush's religion so they can attack the religion!

How transparent.


----------



## uscitizen

Mad Scientist said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the fundamentalists love Rush so much, isn't it worth some probing to find out what church he attends?
> 
> I mean the words Rush Limbaugh and church attendance sort of draws a big blank with me. Why is that?
> 
> Of course, we all know that this multiple divorcee and drug-addict and consumer of Viagra and condoms has a very busy life to lead, but since Rush is the darling of folks like James Dobson and the entire Christian Rightwing, and since he's harped on and on against Bill Clinton's church-going, Jimmy Carter's church-going, and especially against the churches that President Obama, Michelle and their daughters have attended, I am particularly interested in where Rush Limabauh attends church every Sunday? And if not, why not? And if not, why does this hedonistic doper get so much adulation from people of faith?
> 
> What Church does Rush Limbaugh attend? Or why doesn't he?
> 
> Since Limbaugh is the defacto leader of the Republican Party, I think it's a question that the media might want to look into.
> 
> Hey Rush, what do you have against the House of God?
> 
> **Note: This is a cut and paste thread from another site, but it was such a great and relevant question I had to post it here for discussion as well.*
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> I know Rush doesn't have anything against God because if he did then all you Libs would be singing his praises.
> Libs who try do smear non religious conservatives are showing their appalling lack of understanding of Religion and Conservatism.
Click to expand...


WRONG!

I have lots of christian friends and a couple of atheist friends.  But I also know christian assholes and atheist ones as well.

rush is just an asshole and religious beliefs do not figure into it.

This thread is about hypocrisy.


----------



## MarcATL

ThinkCritically said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fundamentalists do Infidel, the Fundamentalists do.
> 
> Do keep up.
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares about what fundamentalist think, *we already know what they think.*
Click to expand...

We do?

Really?

OK.

Tell us.


----------



## uscitizen

Katzndogz said:


> It clear, the left wants to know about Rush's religion so they can attack the religion!
> 
> How transparent.



Rush belongs to the church of Seventh Day Viagraists.

He used to belong to the Roman Oxycodonic Church.


----------



## Rozman

MarcATL said:


> you can recognize a dumb motherfucker far-right wing nut-job by their constant use of the word "troll" whenever confronted with opposing thoughts.
> 
> dunces'r'us.




*Tr0LL *


----------



## buckeye45_73

MarcATL said:


> Since the fundamentalists love Rush so much, isn't it worth some probing to find out what church he attends?
> 
> I mean the words Rush Limbaugh and church attendance sort of draws a big blank with me. Why is that?
> 
> Of course, we all know that this multiple divorcee and drug-addict and consumer of Viagra and condoms has a very busy life to lead, but since Rush is the darling of folks like James Dobson and the entire Christian Rightwing, and since he's harped on and on against Bill Clinton's church-going, Jimmy Carter's church-going, and especially against the churches that President Obama, Michelle and their daughters have attended, I am particularly interested in where Rush Limabauh attends church every Sunday? And if not, why not? And if not, why does this hedonistic doper get so much adulation from people of faith?
> 
> What Church does Rush Limbaugh attend? Or why doesn't he?
> 
> Since Limbaugh is the defacto leader of the Republican Party, I think it's a question that the media might want to look into.
> 
> Hey Rush, what do you have against the House of God?
> 
> **Note: This is a cut and paste thread from another site, but it was such a great and relevant question I had to post it here for discussion as well.*
> 
> source



Wow Mark, you really dont understand Christianity do you? I dont go to church that often either, but it doesnt make me less of a christian. I know you think it's all pointless to begin with and you're gonna die and that's it. Just a weird cosmic explosion caused humanity and there is no point to life. No wonder liberals are full of hate and envy, they have nothing to look forward to in death, so party it up and take what you want, eh comrade?


----------



## Moonglow

Dr.House said:


> THIS is what libs find important?
> 
> THIS????
> 
> Someone actually wasted time to put words to this shit?  And then some fucked up lib thought it was worthy to cut & paste it here?
> 
> 
> Holy shit...



ditto


----------



## edthecynic

buckeye45_73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the fundamentalists love Rush so much, isn't it worth some probing to find out what church he attends?
> 
> I mean the words Rush Limbaugh and church attendance sort of draws a big blank with me. Why is that?
> 
> Of course, we all know that this multiple divorcee and drug-addict and consumer of Viagra and condoms has a very busy life to lead, but since Rush is the darling of folks like James Dobson and the entire Christian Rightwing, and since he's harped on and on against Bill Clinton's church-going, Jimmy Carter's church-going, and especially against the churches that President Obama, Michelle and their daughters have attended, I am particularly interested in where Rush Limabauh attends church every Sunday? And if not, why not? And if not, why does this hedonistic doper get so much adulation from people of faith?
> 
> What Church does Rush Limbaugh attend? Or why doesn't he?
> 
> Since Limbaugh is the defacto leader of the Republican Party, I think it's a question that the media might want to look into.
> 
> Hey Rush, what do you have against the House of God?
> 
> **Note: This is a cut and paste thread from another site, but it was such a great and relevant question I had to post it here for discussion as well.*
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Mark, you really dont understand Christianity do you?* I dont go to church that often either, but it doesnt make me less of a christian.* I know you think it's all pointless to begin with and you're gonna die and that's it. Just a weird cosmic explosion caused humanity and there is no point to life. No wonder liberals are full of hate and envy, they have nothing to look forward to in death, so party it up and take what you want, eh comrade?
Click to expand...

Of course that's not what CON$ervoFascist hate media had to say about Obama's church attendance, especially your MessiahRushie! If you recall, Obama said he didn't attend church publicly because all the security made it disruptive to the services, the same reason Reagan didn't attend public church services after he was shot, but America-hating scum like LimpBoy used it to question his Christianity. So your MessiahRushie does not have the Secret Service as an excuse, therefore his church attendance is an indication of whether he is a real Christian or a ChINO, Christian In Name Only for political purposes only.

August 20, 2010
RUSH: (laughing) Who knew? So that's how he's doing it. Obama's going to church via the BlackBerry. He gets those devotionals downloaded to his BlackBerry every day. The American people are used to seeing their presidents go to church, but, no, Obama's getting his devotional from the BlackBerry.

August 23, 2010
RUSH:  I really didn't, I didn't know Muslims loved golf as much as they apparently do. Right here, what paper is this, the Boston Herald, "Obama Teeing Off Nation One Sunday At A Time." he played at Our Lady of The Fairways, they call it. That's the Vineyard Golf Club.


----------

